# due 4th jan. need a friend



## elixir

hi. i lost my baby in nov a MMC. now BFP 2 days back, due date coming out for 4th jan, im scared out of my mind. need a friend to share with.im terrified


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Me me me!!!
I had a mmc in October. First bfp since and I'm sooooo scared, can't really process it. I'm sorry for your loss but its nice to have someone who has been through the same thing.
I'm due 1st jan but ovulated on cd17 so think it will get changed to 3rd jan xxx


----------



## elixir

hiiii! OMG its a relief to hv someone to ven with/ im soooo terified. i cant even be happy for fear of jinxing it. first pregnancy was a breeze, 2nd time lost in nov a day after our 7th anv.scared of going to bathroom n finding blood.every twitch n cramp has me running scared.havn shared with anyone n dont plan till we cross 12 weeks. most scary is the thought of the first scan and finding a hearbeat or not.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm the same. This is my first baby and last time I was really sick for 12 weeks then told at my scan baby didn't develop past 8 weeks but my body didn't register it. So now I m more nervous coz last time I had so many symptoms and it still went wrong!
Hope I'm gonna chill out after a few weeks!!
I'm scared of going to the bathroom too lol think its gonna take some time to get used too.
My fingers are crossed so tightly for us!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hey elixir how are you today?
I'm a bit tired and nauseous. Had to take another test today just to see the lines!!! Much darker now so feeling a bit better!!


----------



## elixir

hi, im doin ok symptom wise, slight queasiness and sore nipples are all i have rt now. otherwise im trying to stay positive. once i cross the dreaded 12 week mark, ill breathe better. its good to have someone who is in the same boat, literally.hope ur doin better. lets hope we cross 12 weeks calm n easy together


----------



## elixir

also the same happened with me, went for a scan at 10 weeks n was old baby stopped growing at 8 weeks.


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I'm gonna try and get a scan at 8 weeks- even if I have to pay for it. Can't last till 12 weeks!!!


----------



## elixir

likewise i plan to get one done at 8 weeks. but even then ill breathe easy once first tri is over. lets try to stay positive and enjoy it,vr pregnant yayyyy


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I know, I keep suddenly being sooooo happy then super scared again!
I'm determined to enjoy it. I can't control what happens so just gonna be healthy and take it as it goes!


----------



## jem77

Can I join you ladies? Just got my BFP! Edd is Jan 13th! I am also terrified! Not sure I'll be able to relax at all and enjoy this. 1st preg was great! Second was great too, until I lost the baby. Hopefully we can help each other through this scary, but happy time!
H&H 9 months to all! :happydance:


----------



## elixir

hi jem, sure it wd be great to be on his ride together. scary time rt now, just wanna cross 12 weeks asap


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi jem, you're very welcome.
How are u girls today? I'm glad to have the day off and relax a bit. Symptoms not as strong today- paranoia is gonna be my best friend till 12 weeks!!


----------



## elixir

actually i hv no sympoms till now and im really worried! y isnt here any MS KICKING IN??


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Last time I didn't get any ms till week 7- don't know what's happening this time. It's definitely worse with stress, so maybe you're nice and chilled out.
I've had lots if cramps and aches but everyone keeps telling me its normal but I'm just sooooooo worried its all gonna go wrong again!


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,would love to join you on this thread my EDD is Jan 5 would b so hapi to talk to you ladies cos this is my 4th preg after 3 m/c.........so don't mind sharing things wit u ladie


----------



## elixir

hi ayinkan, sure it wd be great to hv u. thats y i started the thread. really scared and needed somebody due around the same time and who has been hru the same thing, so hat we cd share the journey bucking each other up. dont worry hun, we r all scared. n wishing for lots of sticky baby dust our way!hugs


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hey ladies how is everyone? Im ok, a little sick but really hungry! Boobs killing!
Worry of the day: lots of cm- feel wet down there and keep having to check I'm not bleeding!!!


----------



## elixir

i know johnson girl, i kep disappearing into the loo to check for bleeding! boobs little sore and lttle bit of nausea kicking in yayyy. but i keep having these stretchy kinda pains on and off. johnsongirl, i keep thinking tom i wd be 6 weeks, urs wd be today i guess, and i keep wondering if the babys heart is beating well! it shd by 6 weeks, in my first pregnancy, i was called at 6 weeks and there she was measuring to date and strong little heart flicker. second time for MMC. at 6 weeks there was a sac and a yolk sac. no fetal pole till one week later. i wish i cd get a scan tom to see. at he same time im scared and want to wait till the 8th wek, because if there is no heartbeat tom. they wd call me back in a weeks time and the wait wd kill me


----------



## oyinkan

Hi ladies,a bit tired,feeling nauseated n seriously hungry......


----------



## Butterflygirl

Can I join? :)

I'm due on December the 29th and have previously had two miscarriages at 9 and 13 weeks. Both were devastating ESP the one at 13 weeks where we even had the nuchal scan and seen the baby alive and kicking three separate times on ultrasound. 

I am very glad I am pregnant again but absolutely terrified of miscarrying for the third time. I have no early scan booked as of yet. 

I am feeling tired and a bit nauseas so far. And VERY gassy and bloated (tmi lol).


----------



## elixir

hi butterfly, wd love to have u onboard.hon, im scared stiff too, we all are i guess. gotta hang in there and hope for the best and atleast we have friends here in the same boat to make the journey easy


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone and welcome butterflygirl :flower:
I've booked a scan for just over 8 weeks. I'm excited and terrified at the same time! Really tired today, no ms........stressing me out its gone!!
Can't remember if I've told you but I'm a vet and I do a lot of ultrasound! Last time I was too scared to scan myself because I didn't want to see any problems- then after my mmc I promised myself that if I ever got pregnant agin I'd scan myself once a week to check on things! Now I'm too scared to do it again lol. I've decided to get a doctor to do it at 8 weeks and if everything is ok I'll do it once a week after until 12 weeks!
It's a bit of a curse and a blessing having an ultrasound machine in my grasp every day!!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone how are you all doing?
I'm ok, 6 weeks today!
Symptoms coming and going- stresses me out when they go away!!
Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## JessicaaJadex

Hey, hope you don't mind me joining in on the conversation.
I had a MC at 6 weeks in Nov too, and have recently found out I am expecting again, with my due date around Jan 8th.
I'm absolutely terrified because I don't want to go through that experience again.
I am only 18, and feel like I don't have anyone to talk too that knows how i'm feeling.
I really wish all of you a happy and VERY healthy 9 months, and i'm glad I've finally found the support i've been looking for!


----------



## elixir

hi all. really knackered with nausea and vomiting now. days r better but hv horrible retching in evening. can hardly eat anything. scan loomind on fri.scared. how abt u johnsongirl? ur * week scan due soon ya? keep me posted


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Glad you're ok elixir! I'm sure you're scan will be ok. I had a surprise scan today- in hospital to check clotting problems originally. I cried before and during I was so scared but everything was ok- measuring perfect at 7+1 :)


----------



## elixir

yayyyyyy! im sooooo happy for u rachael! i am going in today, scared out of my mind. plz let it be ok!fingers crossed


----------



## want2bemommy

Hello! I'm 8 weeks today with twins after two early m/c in 2009. At first, everything scared me, but after two ultrasounds a week apart I've seen two very strong heartbeats and seen them double in size. I know I'm not in the clear, but my anxiety has lessened recently. I've never made it past 6 weeks, so I'm happy for now. I feel for all of us, worry during a very happy time just stinks. I have a feeling I will worry the whole time lol


----------



## dairymomma

Can I hop in on this convo too? I've had two kids and six early miscarriages (all between 6 and 9wk4d). I'm now 9wk5d and have had some light spotting the last few days. I am absolutely TERRIFIED of miscarrying again and don't really have anyone I can talk to right now as most of my family and friends would freak out more than I already am. Hoping things hold steady this weekend and I can get in to the drs on Monday. Wish I could see my own dr but she's out of the office til Tuesday and I don't know if I can wait that long. I had an ultrasound at 7wk4d and everything looked okay. My jellybean's heartbeat was in the 150s so that was encouraging. Now, I'm spotting and I don't know what to think. I've been on progesterone since my positive home test and I've been reading it can cause spotting but I've never had this before with my other pregnancies (while taking progesterone). No cramping or anything (yet) just nerves and anxiety causing me to run to the bathroom every time I imagine a twinge.


----------



## Wyldemomma

JohnsonGirl said:


> I'm the same. This is my first baby and last time I was really sick for 12 weeks then told at my scan baby didn't develop past 8 weeks but my body didn't register it. So now I m more nervous coz last time I had so many symptoms and it still went wrong!
> Hope I'm gonna chill out after a few weeks!!
> I'm scared of going to the bathroom too lol think its gonna take some time to get used too.
> My fingers are crossed so tightly for us!!

I am so scared I'm not the only one who is scared to go to the bathroom


----------



## Wyldemomma

Hi ladies! I would love to join the group! I am currently 5w2d +/- 2d and this is my fourth pregnancy in the last 14 months. I had a MMC at 10 weeks and 2 early MC back to back earlier this year. I am scared out of my mind, but trying to take it a day at a time. It is nice to read everyone's post and know that i am not alone in all this.


----------



## quirkyms

I just wanna wish everyone the very *bessssstttt* of luck! Fighting!

Its been 40+ days since my 2nd trimester loss and Im still waiting for my period to come. So I cant even try to conceive. As terrified as I am at the thought of going through a similar loss, the moment I saw this thread, my first thought is "YOU LADIES ARE SO LUCKY!!" 

So yes, my very best wishes to y'all, getting pregnant is already a GREAT positive step forward. I look forward to the day i can join this thread. Fighting!!


----------



## dairymomma

quirkyms-I typically don't get my period for 6-8 weeks after a m/c. I know what it's like to wait, and wait, and wait some more... Sorry to hear about your loss. Miscarriages are never easy. Sending you hope and hugs!

Wyldemomma-no, you aren't alone. It's even harder to take it one day at a time when you have a history of miscarriage but keep it up. If one day at a time seems like it's too much to do, take it one breath at a time instead.


----------



## dairymomma

Update-went in yesterday to get checked out. Spotting off and on for about a week and cramps/aches in lower back yesterday am had me VERY nervous. Dr. was encouraging and ordered labs and an ultrasound. Lab and us results should be in today or tomorrow but the dr told me my cervix looks good-nice and closed! yay!-and the us tech let me see the baby and hb. Strong steady hb in the 170s and even got a little wave from my jellybean! S/he couldn't wait to say Hi Mom. :) Result-feeling alot better and a little more hopeful now.


----------



## Wyldemomma

Keep us posted!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi everyone how u all doing? I'm good- scan yesterday showed baby measuring on track. Nausea starting to fade- think I'd be nervous if I'd not just had a scan!!
Good news on your scan dairymomma :)


----------



## dairymomma

Sorry I'm out of the loop here. It's been crazy busy on the farm (if you didn't guess from my name, I'm married to a dairy farmer) lately and to top it off, our computer is acting up. Hard for me to get online regularly for a bit here and when I do, the stupid machine locks up...Grrr...Anyway, the doctor called with my results. Definitely still a good pregnancy-hCG, progesterone, and hemoglobin were all where they should be. Ultrasound showed a 10wk4d baby (2 days bigger than my lmp) and a small uterine bleed behind the placenta. Whew! Now that I know what's causing my spotting, I'm so much more relieved. Also not as worried since I had two of these kinds of bleeds with my dd and still made it to term with her.


----------



## dairymomma

Johnson, my nausea was TERRIBLE at the very start of my pregnancy but as I've gotten further out, it's faded more and more. I still get horrendously sick when I do have morning sickness but I'm only getting it like once or twice a week. Yes, it does make you nervous but, like you said, you had a scan that showed your baby is measuring just right. Glad to hear that!


----------



## elixir

hi all, thx for joining! have been out of touch for some time because horrible ms and then mother in law in town so really busy. welcome all new moms. more he merrier! racheal, have been thinking about u as well as megan ad butterfly girl. i had bad MS since beginning, litle better now but still bad. hang in there. as long as bean is ok its all worth it


----------



## Wyldemomma

Well tomorrow morning is my first scan...trying really hard not to panic but its not working out too well. I guess I am still i the expect the worst hope for the best mentality. Last night when I got off work (I work in a bar so I usually get home pretty late) it all started to hit me, what if this is the one, what if this one sticks, what if we finally get to have a child. Man o man it was overwhelming and I am trying to reel myself back Before Getting too excited just yet!


----------



## dairymomma

Wylde-that's how I felt when I made it to 10 weeks with my 4th pg. Having mc 3 times previously, I couldn't believe it was actually happening and didn't believe it until the end. It ended at 37+1 when my son was born full-term. Since then I've had more mc but I've had another child (my daughter) and I'm now 11+3 according to the ultrasound I had done last week. Since I haven't mc this late into a pg, it's hard not to feel that hope blooming more each day. Once it hits, it's hard to go back to the apathetic, "afraid to care cuz it'll jinx it" feeling. I've got my fingers crossed that this time you'll get a good ultrasound result! (And for extra luck, I even wished on a four leaf clover I found that we'll all have happy, healthy babies!:) )


----------



## Wyldemomma

Dairy- thank you so much! Your words are very encouraging!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Good luck today wyldemomma :)


----------



## elixir

good luck wyldemomma


----------



## Wyldemomma

The scan came back good! Baby is measuring right on track at 6w1d with a good heart beat of 117 (my dr told me not to stress about the low # so I'm not). They are having me come back in 3 weeks for a "peace of mind" ultrasound. I feel slightly better but not great just yet. I am slightly embarrassed, I cried the whole time and couldn't stop but I guess that's normal. 

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## dairymomma

Yay!!! The important thing is you saw your baby and you know there's a heartbeat. That little flicker is the most amazing thing, isn't it? Just gives you so much peace! I always feel better knowing there's a hb because as long as there's a little hb, there's a huge amount of hope. I'm feeling REALLY good about this one, Wylde!


----------



## elixir

yay great wyldemomma! dnt worry it wil be fine


----------



## Wyldemomma

Has anyone had any pregnancy symptoms disappear? I was having really bad exhaustion and nausea and now I feel completely normal, like I'm not even pregnant anymore. I keep trying to justify it by making excuses... Like my body is getting used to not having caffeine, or I'm eating a little more and keeping my stomach calm... My next scan is in two weeks and I feel like all the relief I got from the first one last week is gone.


----------



## dairymomma

Wylde-my sypmtoms have been disappearing since 7 weeks. It could be your hormones are settling down or stress could be causing you to not notice your symptoms. Both have happened to me. Also, I've never had my symptoms just stop before a mc. I've always had symptoms right up until I start bleeding, though not everyone isn't like that. As hard as it is, try not to worry too much (and I know how much you probably hate hearing that because I always hate hearing it too but it's true) but if you are super concerned, can you call your doctor and get some labs done to check your hormone levels or maybe get your u/s date moved up?


----------



## dairymomma

Good luck, lots of prayers and happy thoughts being sent your way, and plenty of :hugs:.


----------



## Wyldemomma

Thank you dairy! I know I need to relax BUT it's hard, but I try. I'm leaving for vacation today so I hope that helps take my mind off things


----------



## dairymomma

Hope so. Stress isn't good for momma or bean so take it easy, put your feet up, and just try to enjoy your break. Have fun and just breathe!


----------

